# مواضيعك مُلك الجميع



## My Rock (8 أبريل 2010)

عزيزي الكاتب،

صاحب القلم الحر و صاحب الفكر المنير، مهما كانت عضويتك في المنتدى، عضو عادي ام مبارك او حتى امير

كل ما يخطه قلمك هو مُلك للمنتدى و أعضاءه، كل ما تكتبه أصبح فائدة لكل من يقرأ و يشارك.

فكل موضوع يُكتب سيُقرأ و سيتفاعل معه الأعضاء بارائهم و افكارهم، فالموضوع تحول من مُلكك الى مُلك كل من بذل الوقت ليقرأ و يرد و يتفاعل.

حاول ان تفكر معي بصورة اقرب للواقع:
أنت في جلسة مع أصدقائك في الكنيسة او حتى في البيت، تتناقشون في اي موضوع، مسيحي او إجتماعي.
أنت بدأت بطرح الموضوع و بدأتم في النقاش و الحوار، هناك من وافقك، هناك من عارضك، هناك من اضاف معلومة، هناك من استفاد منك.. لكن فجأةً انزعجت من احد الموجودين في البيت أو الكنيسة، و أنزعاجك هذا دفعك لتمني ان تسحب كل الوقت و المجهود الذي بذلته في هذا المكان، و تريد سحب الكلام الذي قلته انت و اي تعليق ذكره اي من زملائك و أصحابك!!

هذا هو الحال ايضاً في المنتدى، فاذا حذفت او طالبت بحذف مواضيعك في المنتدى بسبب سوء فهم او انزعاج، فأنت تسلب حق الآخرين الذين بذلوا الوقت و المجهود لقراءة فكرك و التعليق و الإضافة عليه..
ان تحذف موضوعك بسبب انزعاجك من شخص هو أشبه برغبتك بسحب كلامك الذي سردته على زملائك في البيت او الكنيسة.. ليس هذا فقط، بل قطع السنة اصحابك و زملائك و مسح كل ما قالوه.. أشبه باللطمة على افواههم..

عزيزي الكاتب صاحب القلم الرائع، 
إن كتبت فكرك في موضوع فهو مُلكُ لكل من قرأه و تفاعل معه برد او تعليق، فلا تسلب حق غيرك، لا تقسي على اصحابك بسبب شخص اخر، لا تحتكر الموضوع لنفسك فقط لانك اول من طرح فكرته..

دعونا نرتقي في طرح الأفكار، دعونا ان نكون اكبر من ان نزعل كالاطفال و نطالب بحذف مواضيعنا بسبب خلاف مع شخص او آخر،،،

الرب يملأنا بحكمة من عنده، لتكون تصرفاتنا حتى في المنتديات و عالم الأنترنت لائقة امام اخوتنا في المسيح..


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 أبريل 2010)

*كلام جميل لانه الهدف من كتابتنا لاى موضوع هو تقديم فائده قد تكون نصيحه قد يكون نقد ما  لاى تصرف قد يكون مساعده  فى تصحيح افكار  خاطئه أو حتى مجرد موضوع ارشادى بسيط   .
تخيل لو انت بعد ان قدمت النصيحه لصديقك  أو نقدت عاده اجتماعيه  سيئه أو ساعدت انسان ايمانه ضعيف او  ارشدت انسان بعيد عن ربنا  وفجأه اخذت قرار بالغاء كل هذه الاهداف النبيله ..فقط اسأل نفسك لمصلحة من ؟؟
 ميررسى يا روك على موضوعك الهادف وربنا يبارك خدمتك*


----------



## +Coptic+ (8 أبريل 2010)

*كلام جميل طبعا اي مشاركة بفكرة جديدة و موضوع جديد هدفة الاول والاخير افادة الغير*


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (8 أبريل 2010)

كلام اكثر من الروعه حبيبي :my rock

فعلا كل كلمه مكتوبه او مسموعه من الممكن ان تغير حياه انسان للافضل والاحسن وتكون سبب 

فائده للجميع مهما كان قله نشاط العضو او نوع العضويه (رئيس المنتدي_المشرفين_الاعضاء المباركين_المحاورين_الاعضاء الجدد) لنكون كلنا جسد واحد وهيكل واحد تجمعنا المحبه
والاخوه والصداقه وكل هذف سامي ذو جوهر عظيم


شكرا كتيررررررر علي الموضوع الاكثر من الرائع 

ربنا يجعله سبب بركه للجميع

سلام السيد المسيح الذي يفوق كل عقل


----------



## My Rock (8 أبريل 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *تخيل لو انت بعد ان قدمت النصيحه لصديقك أو نقدت عاده اجتماعيه سيئه أو ساعدت انسان ايمانه ضعيف او ارشدت انسان بعيد عن ربنا وفجأه اخذت قرار بالغاء كل هذه الاهداف النبيله ..فقط اسأل نفسك لمصلحة من ؟؟*


 
الموضوع احياناً يكون أصعب من ذلك في عيون اخواننا المسلمين..
تخيل كتابتة لرد على شبهة او موضوع إسلامي.. رد فيه المسلمين و فجأة اختفى الموضوع.. ما هي ردة فعل المسلم؟ اكيد عارفين.. هروب و ضعف و تحريف الخ..
فهو ليس استنزاع الفائدة فقط بل احتمال ان يكون هذا التصرف عثرة للبعض..


----------



## mero_engel (8 أبريل 2010)

*انا مؤمنه جداا انه خدمه المنتدي اي الخدمه الالكترونيه متقلش اهميه عن الخدمه بالواقع او الكنيسه*
*فا ازاي بعد ما اقدم الخدمه ارجع واخدها *
*واقول انا حر دي بتاعتي *
*اتمني فعلا ومن قلبي انه اي خلافات صغيره تنتهي وبلاش نكبر المواضيع ونتعلم نحب بعض بجد وليس مجرد كلام*
*حقا موضوع رائع يا روك*​


----------



## My Rock (8 أبريل 2010)

ava_kirolos_son قال:


> فائده للجميع مهما كان قله نشاط العضو او نوع العضويه (رئيس المنتدي_المشرفين_الاعضاء المباركين_المحاورين_الاعضاء الجدد) لنكون كلنا جسد واحد وهيكل واحد تجمعنا المحبه
> والاخوه والصداقه وكل هذف سامي ذو جوهر عظيم


 
صدقني المحبة هي الحل..
لو كانت محبتنا لبعضنا اقوى من خصاماتنا و كرامتنا الشخصية.. كان حالنا اصبح افضل..

ليملأنا الرب بمحبته الفياضة..


----------



## My Rock (8 أبريل 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> *انا مؤمنه جداا انه خدمه المنتدي اي الخدمه الالكترونيه متقلش اهميه عن الخدمه بالواقع او الكنيسه*
> 
> *فا ازاي بعد ما اقدم الخدمه ارجع واخدها *
> *واقول انا حر دي بتاعتي *
> ...


 

البعض يحاول التقليل من أهمية الخدمة الالكترونية، لكن الواقع يثبت لنا، انك ان قدمت فكرة في اجتماع كنسي او بيتي، فمعلومتك ستصل لاشخاص معدودين.. اما على النت فلا حدود لذلك.. كلما مر الوقت كلما زاد الفائدة..

الرب يجعل محبتنا اكبر من اي خلاف..


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (9 أبريل 2010)

*عندك حق يا استاذنا 
فعلا حزف الموضوع بسبب خلاف مع احد المشاركين فية بيمنع الافادة عن بقية اللي مقرؤش الموضوع ويسبب مضايقة للي بزلوا وقت في المشاركة بالموضوع 
الخدمة الالكترونية لا تقل اهمية ابدا عن خدمة الكنيسة لانها بتفيد القراء بمفاهيم جديدة وتنمي افكارهم 
موضوع رائع 
الرب يبارك فيك وفي منتدانا الجميل وخدمتة العظيمة ويجعلة دايما لمجد اسم اللة​*


----------



## MATTEW (9 أبريل 2010)

*عندك حق يا زعيم 

شكرا ليك*
​


----------



## just member (9 أبريل 2010)

*بالطبع يا زعيم

*​


----------



## kalimooo (9 أبريل 2010)

فلنصلي ونتضرع الى الرب ان يعطينا الحكمة

وينير قلوبنا ويمنحنا نعمة المسامحة والعفو 

التي هي باختصار  جزء من المحبة..

فلو كل منا قال ايها الرب يسوع المسيح 

ارحمني انا الخاطىء..ستحل جميع القصص

لانه ليس من احد بلا خطيئة الا هو فقط...

شكراً لتبيهك يا زعيم

سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## youhnna (9 أبريل 2010)

*بكل تاكيد روك مايكتب هنا هو ملك للجميع
فالكاتب فى اى جريدة او مجله وطرح موضوعا وقراءة الناس
فقد صار فى ذاكرة من قرءة
على كل حال اى موضوع مهما اختلفت اهميته فبكل تاكيد له فائدة
وكل ما ارجوه ان يكون كل اعضاء المنتدى كجسد واحد
تربط بينهم المحبة والخدمة بعضهم لبعض
شكرااااااااا ماى روك​*


----------



## tasoni queena (9 أبريل 2010)

تمام روك

اى حاجة توضع فى المنتدى هى مللك المنتدى

امبارح لقيت عدد مشاركاتى قل اكتر من 20 مشاركة نقصت وبعدين رجعت تانى​


----------



## جيلان (9 أبريل 2010)

*فعلا يا روك احيانا وقت نرفزة وزعل بتسرُع بناخد قرارات غلط غير كدى الموضوع الى انا عملته فى اعضاء تانية بذلت مجهود و وقت بمناقشة او رد وانا بكل بساطة اضيع كل ده وامسحه*
*ربنا يبعد اى قرارات شيطانية تهدم عمل الخدمة بسبب خلافات بسيطة صدقنى لا ترقى لمستوى إساءة*


----------



## Twin (10 أبريل 2010)

My Rock قال:


> عزيزي الكاتب،
> 
> صاحب القلم الحر و صاحب الفكر المنير، مهما كانت عضويتك في المنتدى، عضو عادي ام مبارك او حتى* امير*


*هو ده الكلام والله ..... أنا كتياتي للمنتدي وحصري *
*والنبي عسل ياروك طول عمرك رافع من معنوياتي :t30:*​ 
*وليكون بركه *​ 
*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## أشرف الجمهودى (1 يونيو 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> *انا مؤمنه جداا انه خدمه المنتدي اي الخدمه الالكترونيه متقلش اهميه عن الخدمه بالواقع او الكنيسه*
> 
> *فا ازاي بعد ما اقدم الخدمه ارجع واخدها *
> *واقول انا حر دي بتاعتي *
> ...


 
كلامك جميل اختى العزيزة وخصوصا هذة الكلمة ( نتعلم نحب بعض بجد) اشكرك على هذة الرقة والدعوة الى المحبة.... ادهم


----------



## نداء الروح (18 أغسطس 2010)

> إن كتبت فكرك في موضوع فهو مُلكُ لكل من قرأه و تفاعل معه برد او تعليق، فلا تسلب حق غيرك، لا تقسي على اصحابك بسبب شخص اخر، لا تحتكر الموضوع لنفسك فقط لانك اول من طرح فكرته..


 
*كلام سليم جدا ً ... *

*الإنسان بيملك أفكاره لكن ما أن يتكلم بها تصبح ملك للأخرين *

*كلام جميل ... كل الاحترام لك*​​​


----------



## حفص (18 أغسطس 2010)

*كلام سليم مية المية *
* اسال الرب ان يثبت كل صاحب حق علفى كلمة الحق وفعل الحق*​


----------



## أشرف الجمهودى (18 أغسطس 2010)

*ولكن انا بجد حاجة غريبة فى مشاركات ومواضيع بتكون موجودة وفجاة تختفى اية السبب فى ذلك*


----------



## الروح النارى (21 نوفمبر 2010)

*شــــــــكرااا*
*ماى روك*

*مهما كان الموضوع بسيطا او عميقا*
*هناك من يستفيد من بعض النقاط التى به*

*فلكل شخص و عضو شخصيته و استقلاله*
*الذاتى*
*يبحث عما يفيده و يبتعد عما يضرة*

*ونامل للجميع الفائدة المرجوة*
*من المنتدى*

*رب المجد يبارك حياتك*
​


----------



## jesus.my.life (21 نوفمبر 2010)

كلامك جميل وصح يا زعيم​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (3 مايو 2011)

كلام اكثر من رااائع يا زعيم 
وفعلا عندك حق 
ربنا يبارك الجميع​


----------



## انريكي (3 مايو 2011)

شخصية رائعة مثلك يا اخي روك الغالي

اتوقع منها الموضوع ده الجدا رائع

ربنا يحمي المنتدة ويحمي كل من فية

الرب يفرح قلبك دامن يا غالي


----------



## bassem_1280 (12 مايو 2011)

mero_engel قال:


> *انا مؤمنه جداا انه خدمه المنتدي اي الخدمه الالكترونيه متقلش اهميه عن الخدمه بالواقع او الكنيسه*
> *فا ازاي بعد ما اقدم الخدمه ارجع واخدها *
> *واقول انا حر دي بتاعتي *
> *اتمني فعلا ومن قلبي انه اي خلافات صغيره تنتهي وبلاش نكبر المواضيع ونتعلم نحب بعض بجد وليس مجرد كلام*
> *حقا موضوع رائع يا روك*​




*و لهذا و بعد ثورة 25 يناير 
نرجو تضامنكم معنا في حق الاعضاء الجدد في اضافة مواضيع في قسم الكتابات
متمسكين بقول الكتاب
" لا يستهن احد بحداثتك "
انا مش قصدي اعارض نظام المنتدى لاني لن اطالب باسقاط النظام 
بس نفسنا نشارك بكتابات و من حقكم تركها او الغائها​*


----------



## أبسل المسكين (13 يونيو 2011)

شكرا جدا


----------



## twety (13 أغسطس 2011)

*معاك حق يا روك
وياريت محدش يزعل من اى موقف يحصل
وناخد الامور بطول اناه ومحبه

*


----------



## المفدى بالدم (29 أغسطس 2011)

لا تعليق على كلام اقل ما يوصف بانه رائع​


----------



## maria123 (19 يناير 2012)

موضوع رائع 
مزبوط و أنا كتير استفدت من المنتدا و تعلمت كتير 
شكرًا شكرًا كتير علا هل المتدا الرائع


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (3 فبراير 2012)

عندك حق الكلمة كالطلقة اذا خرجت لا تعود


----------



## memomzs (9 فبراير 2013)

, very good


----------



## محمد الدالى (3 يونيو 2013)

*فكرة حلوة يا روك*​


----------

